# Paintwork in Ballymena?



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

A guy in work is having difficulty finding someone in Ballymena to paint one side of a 2001 TT... anyone out there with recommendations :thumb:


----------



## wegieboy (Apr 2, 2009)

It depends how much £££ you have.

There are the usual suspects, Nigel Whann in Pennybridge (028 2564 9257) and Wilsons of Rathkenny (028 2125 8062). These guys work mostly with insurance work and are quite expensive.

The other two that I use for getting spoilers and rims refurbed are William Kennedy from Ballygelly Road, Broughshane (028 2586 2512) and Motorbody in Harryville, Ballymena (028 25655847).

I hear that there are sprayers from Wrights that spray privately and are very good but I have no contact numbers for them.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Thanks mate, I expect William Kennedy or Motorbody will be getting the business :thumb:


----------



## slickoneuk (Sep 4, 2007)

Geof Balmer at Ballylig motors in Broughshane is good


----------

